# Insurance



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 1, 2014)

So, recently I have been noticing a LARGE number of break-in's in our area and it got me super freaked out about my bikes.

How do you guys have yours insured? Since we rent, I have had rental insurance for years but never thought to check how they handle bicycles.  According to the insurance lady, I need to "schedule" them and it is going to add $1,000 a year to my policy. (based on the value of my bikes)

Keeping a gun in the house is a viable insurance option but it does me no good if I am not around to use it. :uzi:

I supposed I could keep them inside and chain them to the wall.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 1, 2014)

I checked with my homeowners policy and they would cover my bikes with no additional adder even though they are worth over $15K. $1000 adder for bike coverage is absolutely ridiculous. You should get other quotes.


I cable lock my bikes to the walls if I keep them in the garage even though the garage is locked. This might not stop a pro thief but it would slow them down.


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> So, recently I have been noticing a LARGE number of break-in's in our area and it got me super freaked out about my bikes.
> 
> How do you guys have yours insured? Since we rent, I have had rental insurance for years but never thought to check how they handle bicycles.  According to the insurance lady, I need to "schedule" them and it is going to add $1,000 a year to my policy. (based on the value of my bikes)
> 
> ...


I'd chain them inside.

Over 20 years ago I made a renters insurance claim of about $300 for a stolen basic mountain bike (person came in through an open garage door in broad daylight while we were at home and took it).  When I purchased a house a few years later I was denied insurance through one company (starts with "P") because I had a claim in the last 3 years.

Also, $1000/year?  That's almost as much as I pay for homeowners insurance and I'm guessing the replacement cost of my house is a bit more than your bike is worth.


----------

